# Lumix FZ200 Lense Info



## Anthony Marson (Apr 13, 2017)

For a number of years I have been using a Lumix FZ200 camera.

When I imported my catalogue into LR6 I noticed that >90% of the RAW pictures I had taken with my FZ200 the metadata indicated that "Camera Unknown". A few JPeg images were identified with the camera serial number.

I was under the impression (as with other photo handling software such as DxO Optics) that Lightroom automatically recognises the lense profile, allowing profile adjustment for chromatic aberration etc.

Can you explain how Lightroom detects the Lense profile and how I can apply an "FZ200" profile to the "Camera Unknown" files 

Is there also a way I can get Lightroom to apply lense profiles automatically (for example for Micro Four Thirds/camera/ lenses)


----------



## Ian.B (Apr 15, 2017)

not sure the fz200 is important enough for adobe to worry about; even if it's great little camera.
there might also be the drama with the long zoom ratio and the many variables between 25-600mm . Can't remember what I did if I did anything. I don't worry too much about it with the FZ300 -- same lens. If something looks too odd I might fix it manually. LR5.7 doesn't read the lumix 300 raw files so  I need to run them through the adobe dng converter 
not sure why it's "unknown" --- pretty sure I have not an dramas there


----------



## Tony Jay (Apr 15, 2017)

The lens profiles for these cameras is automatically applied - no user discretion - hence the profiles are not listed since listed profiles are there to be optionally applied.
As such, there is no reason to twist Lightroom's arm - the profile has already been applied on import.

Tony Jay


----------



## Anthony Marson (Apr 15, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> The lens profiles for these cameras is automatically applied - no user discretion - hence the profiles are not listed since listed profiles are there to be optionally applied.
> As such, there is no reason to twist Lightroom's arm - the profile has already been applied on import.
> 
> Tony Jay



Tony, many thanks for the response, even though the lens profiles for these cameras is automatically applied, its seems strange for Lightroom to identify it as an "Unknown camera" - is this the default annotation for all camera profiles that are applied automatically?


----------



## Tony Jay (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't have a ready answer for this one, but I will do some research and see what turns up.

Tony Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 15, 2017)

Can you post a screenshot of the Metadata panel for one of the raw files which is showing "Camera Unknown"? Maybe that'll give us a clue, because I've just downloaded and imported half a dozen raw files from the FX200, and they all show this in the Metadata panel:


----------



## Anthony Marson (Apr 15, 2017)

Jim, Thank you for your reply.

I think I owe everybody who has taken time to respond to this query an apology.

When I looked again at the metadata I found exactly what you had shown in your attachment. I'm not sure what I was looking at before.

Just to confirm I have attached a screenshot of a picture I took with the the FZ200.

Apologies once again!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 15, 2017)

No worries, we all make mistakes now and then. No harm done, and possibly helpful to others.


----------

